# Thunder Road RC Road Course ready.



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Thunder Road now has a true Road Course. It is a road course which is not in any way compromised by the presence of a co-located Oval Track. The track layout has twelve distinct corners; and five of the twelve are right turns. Last Sunday, we shook down the layout; to see how it drove. Jesse had no problems running a 12 scale car... with a 12-turn modified motor! 
Can it support 10 Scale Touring Cars? Well, Lin had no problems running his 10 Scale Oval car around it! So, I think it will handle TC's pretty well. And the tightest turn has a five foot wide traffic lane. So, three abreast racing is possible. 

Even better, we can convert back to the old oval (thanks to a lot of hard work and planning by Jesse Bean, Lin Vaughan and your's truly) even faster than previously. Neither the Oval or Road Course is compromised in the slightest by the other. 

For some time now, people have been asking "When can we run Touring Cars"? Well, the answer is "This Saturday". 

The track is ready. Run 'em if you got 'em. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Please post some pics!!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road Road Course*

The pictures will be ready very soon. We were so busy building the track, we forgot to take photos. But why not stop by and see for yourself? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

